# early birthday presents for myself



## Denver (Oct 6, 2014)

My birthday is coming up so I bought myself some presents!

Got this in today from Marilyn LeDoux at Windy Hill Gardens:





back row left to right:
Paph (Addicted Phillip 'Labadie' HCC/AOS x stonei 'Jean')
Paph (Addicted Phillip 'Windy Hill' HCC/AOS x Michael Koopowitz 'Alberta' AM/AOS)
Paph rothschildianum (Rex FCC/AOS x Mont Millais Best)
Front row left to right:
Paph (Prim-N-Proper 'Ron' x stonei 'Jean')
Phrag (warscewiczianum 'Windy Hill' x China Dragon 'Windy Hill' AM/AOS)
Paph Magic Lantern (delenatii 'Windy Hill' HCC/AOS x micranthum 'War Eagle' HCC/AOS)
Paph sanderianum

Sorry for the not so great quality pics. I'm just excited and wanted to show off!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice birthday present! Happy Birthday!


----------



## troy (Oct 6, 2014)

Beatiful plants


----------



## troy (Oct 6, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## abax (Oct 6, 2014)

Very niiiice birthday presents. Don't you just love giving yourself presents???


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday! Great pick up as well.


----------



## Justin (Oct 7, 2014)

they look great, you have great taste in Paphs!


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 8, 2014)

Happy birthday!! It's always a pleasure to get presents we'd love.


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Well done! A happy birthday for sure then.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice plants, and giving yourself a birthday present is the only time that you are sure to get what you want.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 8, 2014)

Come to think of it, I didn't buy myself anything green for my birthday this year. I better go make up for it right now before it gets too cold to safely ship.


----------



## Denver (Oct 8, 2014)

*birthday presents part 2*

and today the rest of my birthday presents arrived:
One the left is a Phrag Nicholle Tower (it shipped in bud, so the flower is a bit deformed and I didn't bother trying to get a good picture but I like its size and color) and on the right is a Phrag Eumilia Arias


----------



## AdamD (Oct 8, 2014)

Very nice! I go to Windy Hill around my birthday every year, or try to. Marilyn has some amazing plants at killer prices. Nice haul


----------



## eaborne (Oct 8, 2014)

Where did you buy the last two from?


----------



## Denver (Oct 8, 2014)

AdamD said:


> Very nice! I go to Windy Hill around my birthday every year, or try to. Marilyn has some amazing plants at killer prices. Nice haul



Yeah, it was my first order from her and I am VERY happy with it. I had asked about Paph stonei and would have grabbed the division you just posted in her division and flask list if it had been available then. Now I am trying to resist the temptation to buy myself one final birthday present


----------



## Denver (Oct 8, 2014)

eaborne said:


> Where did you buy the last two from?



icepengwyn on Ebay
http://www.ebay.com/usr/icepengwyn?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

He had two of each last week but they're all gone now


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 8, 2014)

That's quite a haul  Happy birthday!


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 9, 2014)

The best present an orchid addicted can get. Congrats, happy birthday, happy growing!!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 10, 2014)

You lucky bugger you. Congrats!


----------

